# Do Monti #2s come in cello?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I didn't think they did, but my father in law got a few from his friend while he was traveling abroad. I don't have the heart to tell them they are probably fake...but I think I can prove it! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*



boonedoggle said:


> I didn't think they did, but my father in law got a few from his friend while he was traveling abroad. I don't have the heart to tell them they are probably fake...but I think I can prove it! :tu


Can you buy singles of the #2? That's the only way that I can think of that they would possibly be in cello. Not that I've bought more than my fair share of #2s, mind you...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*

Never seen em in cello but that doesnt mean it couldnt have happened. Any vendor could put singles in cello for sales ease. That being said...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*

Never seen them that way, doesn't mean they can't be but haven't personally seen it.

I have however seen the Especial's in cello... of course they were from the 70's but still


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I can almost bet that thing is filled with chop. I can't wait until he burns one and I can unwrap it. They are sitting in my humi right now. I think I'll bring em over in 2 weeks when we see them again.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Never seen them that way or heard of them that way... The B&M could have put them inside...? Smoke one to find out.. that's the only way to find out. Post a picture of the cigar and band for us please.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Never seen them that way or heard of them that way... The B&M could have put them inside...? Smoke one to find out.. that's the only way to find out. Post a picture of the cigar and band for us please.


I'll update this thread when I do.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Never seen them that way, doesn't mean they can't be but haven't personally seen it.
> 
> I have however seen the Especial's in cello... of course they were from the 70's but still


Well that settles it. Your family friend brought you a couple of 70's Monte #2. :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*



Da Klugs said:


> Never seen em in cello but that doesnt mean it couldnt have happened. Any vendor could put singles in cello for sales ease. That being said...


Very true:tpd: while in Spain my usual place of choice always puts them in a cello. The owner doesn't like the sticks to be damaged at all by ppl mishandling. But not everyone does that


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I didn't think they did, but my father in law got a few from his friend while he was traveling abroad. I don't have the heart to tell them they are probably fake...but I think I can prove it! :tu


Pics?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

It very well could be a case of the B&M simply putting them in cellos for the sole purpose of selling the individually. Do you know if they were purchased in a LCDH or and authorized B&M?
Still... with that said,


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Some of the singles I get the seller puts them in cello to protect them during shipping.....if that helps ya.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Some of the singles I get the seller puts them in cello to protect them during shipping.....if that helps ya.


:tpd:


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Do Monti #2s come in celo?*



Da Klugs said:


> Never seen em in cello but that doesnt mean it couldnt have happened. Any vendor could put singles in cello for sales ease. That being said...


You're being too diplomatic! In 12+ years I've never seen it (a Monte 2 in cello) nor heard of it. Especiales? Yes. Piramides? Nope. Neither current production nor "vintage."


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Some of the singles I get the seller puts them in cello to protect them during shipping.....if that helps ya.


Yeah - I know exactly who you're talking about. However, they don't sell "unadulterated" cigars (being purposefully vague regarding packaging/shipping practices) if you know what I mean so...


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Doesn't sound good to me...::2


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I stay out of #2 discussions.. Mostly because I had the gaul to tell a guy that his #2's with the wrong color brown band (tan not brown) , wrong side logo, wrong and upside down monte logo that looked like and ear of corn, no seal/burn/date code and no chevron might not be real. He took offense as he paid.... $400 for the box from a friend out of Havana.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> I stay out of #2 discussions.. Mostly because I had the gall to tell a guy that his #2's with the wrong color brown band (tan not brown) , wrong side logo, wrong and upside down monte logo that looked like and ear of corn, no seal/burn/date code and no chevron might not be real. He took offense as he paid.... $400 for the box from a friend out of Havana.


Yeah, it's a really, really fine line. I usually smile and nod, unless I feel like there is a more long-term cigar smoking relationship at stake. My boss, bought a box of CoRo's that were fake (some of the guys here remember that one) and I wasn't sure whether I wanted to tell him or not because he seemed to really enjoy the smokes, but ultimately I decided to tell him, and it worked out better in the long run.

Back to the op, I have received singles that were placed in plastic, not cello, but I have heard as well of vendors who place singles in cello to protect them from damage as they are handled more often. Now if my box came with cello'd #2's...:gn


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, they do. There are typically right beside the glass top Cohibo's:ss

Sorry I couldn't resist. Its possible a B&M put them in cello. The proof is always in the pudding, smoke one unassuming and see what happens.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

My vendor puts them in cello when I buy them by the stick.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> There are typically right beside the glass top Cohibo's


Somebody call me? :ss


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

If i'm going out of town, i'll put them in cello to protect them in case I don't have the chance to smoke them:ss. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

LCDH in Windsor, Canada will cello singles on request. I saw some Cohiba's in cello and had to ask.


It's possibly a vendor thing, but you'll never know unless you smoke them or post pics


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Costa said:


> Somebody call me? :ss


Smoke em if you got em. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

will bring them over to the in-laws when we visit this weekend...have to remember to take the camara too.


----------

